# Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen



## pasmanac (17. März 2013)

Habe eben neues Video fertiggestellt und hochgeladen:

http://youtu.be/VdzPfmshSlE


----------



## Smallgame (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Herrlich!  
Du mußt den Wurm aber auch mal Zeit geben, nicht ständig an der Falle rumfuchteln 
Schöne klare Aufnahme. Kriegt man glatt Heimweh


----------



## pasmanac (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> Du mußt den Wurm aber auch mal Zeit geben, nicht ständig an der Falle rumfuchteln



Schon klar; in dem Fall war jedes mal beim Fallencheck wg. starker Strömung erneut eine Distanz zw. Falle und Meeresboden (sieht man im Video nicht), da kann eine Krabbe oder Fischlein rein und der betörende Duft meiner faulenden Sardine kommt nicht bestmöglichst in´s Wurmloch, musste daher nachbessern.

An dem Tage habe ich anderweitig fünf Würmer gefangen, alle waren ruck-zuck rausgekommen, nur dieser eine wollte einfach nicht, das Originalvideo dauert übrigens 54Min.!#c


----------



## Smallgame (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Schon klar; in dem Fall war jedes mal beim Fallencheck wg. starker Strömung erneut eine Distanz zw. Falle und Meeresboden (sieht man im Video nicht), da kann eine Krabbe oder Fischlein rein und der betörende Duft meiner faulenden Sardine kommt nicht bestmöglichst in´s Wurmloch, musste daher nachbessern.
> 
> An dem Tage habe ich anderweitig fünf Würmer gefangen, alle waren ruck-zuck rausgekommen, nur dieser eine wollte einfach nicht, das Originalvideo dauert übrigens 54Min.!#c



Ich hab eine aus VA-Blech die ist schwer und liegt recht ruhig auf dem Grund bei Strömung. 54 Minuten und ich wollte noch schreiben wie schnell der Wurm aus dem Loch kam. 
Sind die Aufnahmen vor kurzem gemacht?


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Die Aufnahmen sind von 2012.

Meine Fallen sind natürlich auch aus VA (4) und im Vergleich zu anderen auch relativ dickwandig und somit auch schwer, Das Problem war ja nicht, dass die Falle von der Strömung weggedrückt wurde, sondern dass der Sand zw. Falle und Boden am Loch weggespült wurde. 

Ich nehme als Köder meist Sardinen, lasse ein paar in einem Gefrierbeutel (gut verschnürt) im Freien hängen (nicht erreichbar für Katzen und Ehegattinen), so dass es richtig schön bestialisch stinkt.:q
In die Falle bekomme ich den Köder, indem ich aus Mullbinden kleine Stückchen herausschneide, etwas Stinksardine hinein tue und kleine Säckchen mittels Minikabelbinder schnüre.

Das Motto lautet: _Je stinker desto Wurm_ !#6


----------



## Smallgame (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Das der köder schön stinkig sein muß dachte ich früher auch immer. Die letzten paar Jahre nehme ich belibig irgend einen Fisch meistens ist der sogar frisch. Du unterschätzt die fähigkeiten unseres "Lieblings" Beute aufzuspüren. Ich hab ein Ködersäckchen mit dem ich ein bischen Duft vor dem Loch zerdrücke und lege denn erst die Falle drauf. Die Aufnahmen sind bestimmt im Herbst letzen Jahres gemacht. Denn bauen sie sich solche Türmchen und sind leichter zu finden


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Denn bauen sie sich solche Türmchen und sind leichter zu finden



VERRÄTER ! :q ....aber nicht ganz Herbst -September!

Zum Thema stinken oder nicht habe ich den direkten Vergleich gemacht: in zwei Fallen frische Fischstücke, in zwei andere meine Spezial-bei-riechen-aus-den-socken-hau-Mischung; die Stinkfallen wurden viel schneller ausgelöst.....aber vielleicht waren da auch gerade zufällig hungrigere Mäuler unterwegs. #c


----------



## xAlex (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Was macht man mit dem Meereswurm?
Ist das ein Köder oder was zum essen?

Grüße Alexander


----------



## zulu (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

guten appetit !

was für eine frage

|supergri

verlangen nach speise ?

 ein psychischer zustand, der sich durch das lustvoll geprägte verlangen, etwas bestimmtes zu essen, auszeichnet ?

das gegenteil von appetit auf die speise ist *ekel*.

*saugeiler köder für brassen*

#h

Z.


----------



## Smallgame (23. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

@ Pasmanac, danke nochmal für den Link mit der Wurmfalle, hab am Donnerstag online 2 Stück bestellt, und sagenhaft, am Freitag wurden sie schon in Sibenik geliefert. Kann es kaum abwarten mal deine Auszuprobieren.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

wozu fangt ihr die würmer?


----------



## Smallgame (23. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Für Brassen, Doraden, und einer vielzahl sehr geschätzter Fischarten, ist das eigentlich der beste Köder überhaupt.
Er wird von hinten stückweise portioniert je nach dem wie groß man den Köder haben will.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

danke für die aufklärung!!


----------



## btwauss (23. April 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Die Würmer scheinen ja recht groß zu sein. Wie lange sind die denn in etwa?


----------



## Smallgame (24. April 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Schwer zu sagen in der Regel so gegen 2 Meter. Sie sind aber wie ein Gummiband wenn sie auf zug sind durch den Auftriebskörper. Denn wirken sie erstmal gigantisch lang. Das relativiert sich später wenn er gefangen ist und im Eimer gehalten wird. Die länge ist aber nicht ausschlaggebend für die Qualität, eher der Feste fleischige Anteil des Wurmes und entscheidend dafür ist der Boden in dem sie leben.


----------



## Wurmbader22 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Wo kann man die Falle denn online bestellen?


----------



## Smallgame (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Die Fallen ergeben nur Sinn, wenn du jemanden hast, der dir beibringt die Würmer zu finden. Das ist der schwierigste Teil dabei. Bislang habe ich jedem abgeraten sich die angebotenen Fallen im Geschäft zu kaufen, da sie alle ohne Ausnahme nichts taugten. Das Modell von Pasmanac scheint aber mehr zu versprechen. Das wird sich in knapp zwei Monaten zeigen.
Kann dir gerne den Link zum Hersteller posten, weiß aber nicht ob er auch ins Ausland liefert.


----------



## Wurmbader22 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Hallo Smallgame,

danke für deine rasche Antwort! Leider bin ich, was das Orten der Löcher von Eunice anbelangt, noch recht unerfahren. Dennoch will ich es nicht unversucht lassen...

Für den Link wäre ich dir sehr dankbar. Bin in den Pfingstferien 2 Wochen in Kroatien - genauer in Pula. Vielleicht kann man sich die Falle ja auch dort hin liefern lassen. Werde auf jeden Fall mal Kontakt aufnehmen zu dem Hersteller/Vertreiber.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Smallgame (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Wird etwas schwierig werden: hier erstmal der Link für die Falle: http://vedris.com/ribomaterijal/hrvatska/trapula-za-morskog-crva
Preise sind dort nicht angegeben, sie kostet 100 Kuna + Mwst-
die ist in Kroatien leider bei 25%. Dazu kommt noch 30 Kuna Porto.
Will dir das ja nicht vermiesen aber ohne jemanden der dir zeigt wie man ein Wurm fängt, hast du keine Chanse einfach so einen zu finden. Das online zu beschreiben ist mir leider nicht möglich. Es gibt zuviele Löcher am Meeresboden welche genauso aussehen wie Wurmlöcher, dazu kommt noch das der Wurm sein Loch versteckt. Er benutzt kleine Muscheln als Tür mit welcher er sein Loch versteckt usw. Einzig im Spätsommer / herbst sind sie einfach zu finden.


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

was bei euch nicht so alles kreucht und fleucht|uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> was bei euch nicht so alles kreucht und fleucht|uhoh:


Allerdings ... 2m lange Würmer, die Muscheln als Türen vor ihre Löcher packen sind mir auch nicht ganz geheuer ... und ich bin Biologe


----------



## Smallgame (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Allerdings ... 2m lange Würmer, die Muscheln als Türen vor ihre Löcher  packen sind mir auch nicht ganz geheuer ... und ich bin Biologe 

Von eurerer Seite (Biologie) ist dieses Wesen auch viel zu wenig erforscht. Ich kann mich Totsuchen im Netz nach brauchbaren Infos um meine Neugierde zu befriedigen. ​


----------



## daci7 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*



Smallgame schrieb:


> [...]
> Von eurerer Seite (Biologie) ist dieses Wesen auch viel zu wenig erforscht. Ich kann mich Totsuchen im Netz nach brauchbaren Infos um meine Neugierde zu befriedigen. ​



Tjojo ... wenn man mit dessen Saft Krebs bekämpfen könnte oder das Vieh zur Ölgewinnung einsetzen könnte ... so wird das mMn erstmal so bleiben - Dank der "freien Forschung"


----------



## bobkiel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

OK nu kommt wieder eine Frage wo viele die Augen verdrehe werden 
Kann man die Würmer auch online kaufen oder vor Ort? Fahre im Juli nach Ribarice für zwei Wochen und möchte natürlich Angeln was das Zeug hält


----------



## Smallgame (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Im Oglasnik (kroatische Awis oder Kleinanzeigenmarkt) findet man gelegentlich Leute welche Lebendköder verkaufen. Ich denke aber du wirst das schon im Ort suchen müssen ob und wo es welche zu kaufen gibt. Vielleicht gibt dir der Angelshop vor Ort einen Tipp wo du welche bekommst.


----------



## pasmanac (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Hier ist einer aus Zadar:

http://www.njuskalo.hr/ribolov/veliki-morski-crv-oglas-6577821

Für HR-Sprachfremde:

""Stückpreis 50,- Kuna (knapp €7,-), ab 5 Stück liefert er im Großraum Zadar.
Zwei Tage vorher bestellen !""

50,-Kuna ist ein überaus günstiger Preis, da die Würmer hier (Raum Zadar) üblicherweise mit 80,-Kuna gehandelt werden.

Ansonsten wie Smallgame schon geschrieben hat; im örtlichen Angelshop nachfragen - aber sich nicht Bibi andrehen lassen !


----------



## Giorgos (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Hallo an alle!
Obwohl es schwer ist genau zu beschreiben wie Mann diese wurmer aufspurt wurde es sehr hilfreich sein einige tips zu veraten!
Vielen dank Im voraus!


----------



## pasmanac (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

Es gibt eben Dinge, die man nicht mit Worten erklären kann, wie auch smallgame schon schrieb:



> Will dir das ja nicht vermiesen aber ohne jemanden der *dir zeigt* wie man ein Wurm fängt, hast du keine Chanse einfach so einen zu finden. Das online zu beschreiben ist mir leider nicht möglich. Es gibt zuviele Löcher am Meeresboden welche genauso aussehen wie Wurmlöcher, dazu kommt noch das der Wurm sein Loch versteckt.



Man(n) braucht also unbedingt jemanden, der einen *praktisch* in den Wurmfang einführt !


----------



## zulu (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

nach etwa 10 bis 15 stunden schnorcheln in 2 bis 5 m 
hat man es endlich kapiert...

wenn man dann noch eine funktionierende falle besitzt
sollten sich die ersten erfolge einstellen

es ist und bleibt eine arbeit für den schnorcheltechnisch top fitten spezialisten


----------



## Giorgos (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

So fiel ich gelesen habe soll es wurmlocher ab ein meter tiefe geben.
Einige hilfszeichen: so eine art spienennetz, wurmkake, komische steine die egendlich nicht hin gehoren, ungleicher farbton vom sand und so weiter!


----------



## zulu (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

ja richtig  aber die im flachen sind schon alle weggefangen 
oder sehr klein
der wurm schaufelt seine kacke vor die tür
das sind so kleine .......naja
das ist das sicherste zeichen
also erstmal mit dem stoffwechsel vom crv beschäftigen


----------



## pasmanac (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*



Giorgos schrieb:


> So fiel ich gelesen habe soll es wurmlocher ab ein meter tiefe geben.



Es gibt auch Würmer ganz knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche, allerdings ist es wesentlich komplizierter diese aus den Löchern zu holen (vor allem für Wurmneulinge), da man keine leere Flasche als Auftriebskörper nutzen kann!


----------



## zulu (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

bei uns auf der insel gibt es so einen alten typ
der das schon sein leben lang macht
der meint das ist überall anders

der sagt mir ...da sind welche !
und da sind keine, waren auch noch nie welche
da drüben in der bucht brauchst du garnicht suchen

also so richtig habe ich es immer noch nicht drauf
das ist wohl so wie beim pilze suchen|bla:


----------



## pasmanac (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*



zulu schrieb:


> bei uns auf der insel gibt es so einen alten typ
> der das schon sein leben lang macht
> der meint das ist überall anders
> 
> ...



Ich würde dann an Deiner Stelle *genau da* suchen, wo angeblich keine sind/sein sollen...!


----------



## zulu (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Meereswurm Eunice Aphroditois fangen*

im moment brauche ich keine, habe genug _volak_ im tank
muss nicht ins wasser 

werde aber drüber nachdenken ob er mich nur von seinen top-plätzen ablenken will 

#h

Z.


----------

